# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  what woman really want

## dsjeya

scientist have come up with a winning formula for men wishing to seduce women.
by simply  catching her eye and gently touching her arm
touching makes  a man appear dominant  and therefore more attractive to women
smiling also makes you more attractive
common heroes give a try

----------


## Endurer

Thats not what they _really_ want. The problem with women is that they have no clue about what they want.

----------


## manni9

"Most" of them just want  a rich hot guy.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...every woman have different wants...

----------


## dsjeya

love and affection  have given way to money

----------


## vampiretarget

I think all womens are common in one way. They all want Love, Peace, and trust. bcz these thing give her a full pleasure.. Am I Right Girls..

----------


## dsjeya

what about money

----------


## **Veil**

hmm is it really so !

----------


## dsjeya

you must be knowing better veil

----------


## RAHEN

emotional support..

----------


## dsjeya

that is  main rahen friend

----------


## Endurer

> love and affection have given way to money


And money, in return, gives way to love and affection. Welcome to Earth :seeya;

----------


## dsjeya

if it is so well and  good

----------


## RijaZ

paisa hi sub kuch nahi hota only a supportive and caring person is enough...who could always stand next to u when ever u need him...emotionally...As Rahen said...

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rijaz

----------


## RijaZ

the pleasure is mine  :Big Grin:

----------


## niceguy

did someone mention money yet?

----------


## dsjeya

money is top most among woman 's wants

----------


## friendlygal786

not all women...

----------


## Tulip

Exactly, not all women are after money.

----------


## Endurer

> Exactly, not all women are after money.


Yeah, and those that don't need already have the dough.

----------


## Tulip

haha! Well maybe Mr. Endurer. But the point i was trying to make is, not *every* girl is like that, why don't guys look for the simple girls! Perhaps they don't find them attractive. Khud nakhre aur attitude dekh k peeche parte hein to phir sehne bhi wohi nakhre parenge, phir rote kyun hein?  :Smile:  duniya mein har tarah k log hote hein, mere khayal se apne jesa koi aik insan dhoondhna itna mushkil nahi hai.

----------


## SandledJohn

Every women has her own thinking, some wants rich guys and some wants satisfaction.

----------


## dsjeya

money does matters

----------

